# Broken Needles -- A Survey



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.

:?: Do you knit Continental or English?
:?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
:?: Have they ever broken?

Comments


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

To give a straight answer ... 
I avoid such mishaps (warp/split/break/come apart) by using only metal and my circulars are fixed not interchangeable ones.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

I use mainly aluminum sometimes plastic - whatever is handy and the right size. I knit English style and once broke a plastic needle


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'm a Continental knitter.
I have used wooden needles.
They have broken.

They broke when I was putting extra pressure on them, like when doing left slanting and double decreases. Other than that, I liked them and especially liked how they "held onto" the yarn.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

I use a variety of needles.Is English style using the right hand for yarn?I I only have had one needle that is deteriorated..it is a circular it is plastic! I only use circular.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

I knit continental style and use bamboo needles if possible. I haven't had any break yet. All my circulars are fixed so far. I'm interested in what the survey shows when its completed. Hope you're planning on sharing the results.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you knit Continental or English? English

Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles? Bamboo

Have they ever broken? Not whilst knitting...my DD sat on one and broke it...it's the only one I've ever had break!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

English
Mostly bamboo circulars & dpns
Only ever broken a plastic needle but a very long time ago!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a thrower, is that English?
I have only broken one plastic (casein) needle which was either Mama's or Granny's.
I have the new Takumi interchangeables and they have become stripped so I don't know what to do about that.
My daughter bought them for me so I don't have a receipt, I think it was from Amazon but it could have been Joann's. I am debating if it is the male or female part of the join.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I sometimes knit both English and Continental. Do not have wooden or bamboo needles and never have had one set or one needle break. The majority of them go back close to 40 years. I have only had to replace the ones that were given to people who developed an interest in knitting or a "loan" that was never returned.(Never regretted the "loan" not being returned - they became hooked on knitting!)


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I knit English style and have never broken a needle! However I do have some interestingly shaped plastic ones!

These days I use metal straights and DPNs and fixed circs.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I knit English Style, and use Plastic, Bamboo, Aluminum, Stainless Steel needles. I Use Straight, Interchangeable, DP, and fixed Circulars. I don't remember ever breaking one, but I do have some bent ones, which are the very fine steel needles I have used for Doll Clothes.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> To give a straight answer ...
> I avoid such mishaps (warp/split/break/come apart) by using only metal and my circulars are fixed not interchangeable ones.


Same thing here... Metal circulars, fixed.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I knit continental. I have some aluminum needles but I usually knit with bamboo... straight and circular needles. I prefer circular. I've never broken a needle. I can't wait for the results. Thank you for taking on this project.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Continental.
All styles and makes of needles.
None have broken, so far.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Continetal. knit with mostly US 0 needles. I did crack a 0 bamboo needle after many socks. Now I use metal circulars.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Englesh, metal tip interchangeables, never had a needle break or even come apart at the join


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Continental 

circulars and DPs only. fixed and interchangeable. mostly metal. occasionally wood but don't like the drag. 

No broken needles so far.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you knit Continental or English?
Continental, both Crochet and Knit
Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
Crochet - Aluminum and Steel
Knit Bamboo = trouble with under 3.0mm fixed circular
Knit Aluminum = Bend some of the DPN
Knit Steel = No trouble even with the 00000 US size
Have they ever broken?
Bamboo = Yes
Aluminum/Steel = No


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I too, use metal and one piece circulars as well as metal crochet hooks - never had a mishap due to a needle or hook. (Had plenty of them due to me)


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

english
all different plastic/metal
never broken any as yet


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm a thrower.

Use metal and bamboo, circs, straights and DPN's

No breakage yet.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

English
Trying to practice continental
Ebony and rosewood; some Skacel circulars
Many lost; none brokenl


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I only use aluminum needles; knit English and never break any.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


Thrower, Japanese bamboo. How do you break a needle. I've never in 53 years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


Mostly continental.

Whichever comes to hand at the moment or seems best suited to the yarn/project, mostly metal.

Broken ... that depends.

:arrow: I've dropped an old plastic needle and it broke on contact with the marble floor.

:arrow: A new plastic (5mm Pony casein) needle broke in use!

:arrow: KnitPicks and KnitPro have both 'failed' in use - one cable just snapped in two, and several cables have parted from the screw end. All were immediately replaced without charge.

:arrow: One antique woven steel cable did break while I was using the circular needle.

:arrow: One older metal-tipped/nylon-cord circular broke at the joint; another is probably going to break the next time it's used.

:arrow: The old plastic knitting needles my grandmother used to knit sweaters for her Depression Era babies are _very_ bent - nearly ninety degrees. I don't dare use them. 

Though I usually knit tightly, I know I work less tightly when using plastic, bamboo, or wooden needles. Perhaps that's why I haven't broken many in use.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Both 
Yes 
Yes (KnitPicks & Knitters Pride needles have broken on me


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I knit both ways--and today one of my plastic circular's broke---while I was making a heavy afghan...it was my aunt's--used many, many years----I glued it back together--but it came apart again--so, tomorrow--I will replace it--I am so glad I was able to pick all the stitches up-


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Do you knit Continental or English?
> Continental, both Crochet and Knit
> Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> Crochet - Aluminum and Steel
> ...


What do you knit with the 00000's? I'm knitting socks with the 0000, and at 12 stitches per inch, I think I've hit my limit.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

English
Circular Bamboo interchangeable
None have broken


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I knit English style with wooden needles and have never had one break. I always use circular, interchangeable needles.

Karen


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

English
Have used Bamboo Straight and Circular and Metallic Straight Needles
No breakages yet!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> What do you knit with the 00000's? I'm knitting socks with the 0000, and at 12 stitches per inch, I think I've hit my limit.


I'm having to stitch lace-weight Merino (soon a Cashmere blend, also doubled)...dark brown. Customer's preference of color. I need to finish them soon...Spring's almost here and these will be good lightweight socks for my customer!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> :?:
> Comments


I. knit both ways
2: bamboo, plastic, metal, Harmony (wood ?)
3" never broke any


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I knit both English and Continental and have used wood and metal needles. I have never broken a needle.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I knit English and have never broken a needle. I use whatever is in the size and cable length I need.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Yarngrandma said:


> I am a thrower, is that English?
> I have only broken one plastic (casein) needle which was either Mama's or Granny's.
> I have the new Takumi interchangeables and they have become stripped so I don't know what to do about that.
> My daughter bought them for me so I don't have a receipt, I think it was from Amazon but it could have been Joann's. I am debating if it is the male or female part of the join.
> Any suggestions?


Try a different cable with the "involved" needle tip and a different needle tip with the involved needle. It will tell you if either or both pieces are damaged.
I never let my husband tighten needle tips on the cables or use any tools besides the key for tightening them. If they are stiff feeling, I stop tightening and start over to make sure they aren't crooked. I haven't used every size of my interchangeables and have found that the first time I use a particular size, they don't want to screw all the way on. I worry about stripping them so end up restarting the process several times.
I knit English. I don't use metal or plastic. Metal is too slick for me and the plastic I've tried has too much drag. I use birch, bamboo or Knit Picks laminated birch which is as much laminating material as birch wood. I have one pair of circulars with maple tips. 
I have never broken a needle or tip, but my smallest birch DPNs are slightly bent.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I knit continental with bamboo needles. Circulars are metal and I've never broken any yet!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm an english knitter, and have used plastic, steel, and bamboo. Luckily none I have broken, once my husband stepped on my bamboo and broke them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I knit English, with a variety of needles/cables -except bamboo, which i don't like for me. I have had one tip break from a cable, but that was my fault. I have one slightly bent fine metal dpn, again, my fault because I sat on it. It's usable. That could have been an interesting trip to A&E but fortunely, I sat on it sideways and have been very careful since


:thumbup:


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I presume I knit English (right handed and use yarn in right hand to loop around needle for stitch). Over the years, I have used and bought metal needles that were my grandmothers and bought myself (it used to be that or plastic was all there was !!) thanks to this site, I now have bamboo and circular needles and just bought myself a KnitPro set yesterday! (4.00 with 80 cm cord) and am looking forward to trying them! Have to say the only problem I have had with some of the really old needles (and plastic ones at that)would be the knob at the end came off (but they were very old!).


----------



## Ladybeetle (Aug 23, 2013)

I knit a variation on continental (occasionally 'throw' when working in two colours). I broke a needle - sadly an antique whalebone - about thirty years ago knitting a 'fisherman's knit' sweater for my then new husband. Since then I haven't broken one, but I've started my new dil knitting, and somehow she has broken three or four needles in just the last six months. Hardwood and bamboo, including one reasonably expensive cubics needle. Oh! and I broke one by rolling over my bag with my wheelchair once... does that count? ;-)


----------



## PieceAnd BlessedBe (Jun 4, 2012)

I knit English style and have never broken a needle till I recently got a bamboo circular. The "cable" part was actually a clear plastic tube which broke where it joined the needle, dropping the stitches of course. I have now bought one with a cable joined with a metal fitting to the wood (knit pro basix birch).


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

I have knitted with metal, plastic and now wood. I love the wood, I have broken the circular wooden ones, the smaller sizes break easy, 3.00mm and 2.75mm 2.50mm 2.00mm. I don't think the style of knitting has anything to do with the breakage. You do learn to be careful with the wooden needles after you have broken a few, eg sitting on them. I only remember breaking one plastic one in 30 years of knitting. However the same cannot be said for the wooden ones. I have broken 2 in as many years. They just need better care taken. They are wonderful to knit with, I use KnitPro needles and would not ever return to metal or plastic. Only one of those breakages, was while knitting.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a English-style knitter.
I have used wooden needles as well as aluminum, bamboo, plastic.
The only breakage I've had has been plastic needles in the knitting bag; apparently the old brittle plastic had something heavy get set against them. Good riddance, anyway!


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


Continental
Wooden interchangables
Never broke any


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I knit continental
Prefer metal but have some bamboo
Just broke a #2 bamboo dpn using it to undo some knots, not knitting. Dumb!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to knit English, then changed to continental as it it easier for me. However, I have recently been having trouble with my left thumb (trigger thumb I believe) so I will be trying the combined method. I have never broken a needle! I prefer metal and have just bought and tried the Nova cubics. Loving them so far - they seem easier on my thumb.

Just a note - I cannot seem to find an interchangeable I like. Have tried Denise and Boyd, neither are acceptable to me. Back to fixed circulars and dpn's for me.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I knit both ways - sometimes at the same time with color stranding using one color in each hand.

I almost exclusively use wooden needles. Both fixed and interchangeable depending on the size of the needle. I prefer fixed for anything under size 4.

I have never had the wood break.


----------



## mydebtwaspaid (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a "thrower", have used bamboo, plastic and metal. I have broken bamboo needles (size 0-5), and all of smaller straight needles have a bend in those sames sizes. I tend to knit tight.  Bamboo is my favorite material, except for lace knitting and then I use Addi because I love the way the yarn glides.


----------



## Meissnelisam (Dec 29, 2013)

I knit English style, use metal needles, and bent the tips.. I will keep watching, good idea for a survey


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

I knit continental and use all sorts of needles. And yes I have had needles break at the join. Not interchangeables. Fixed ones. Supposedly. And brand name ones as well.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I break them when I sit on them or drop them or the dog chews on them . Never had a needle break any other way, I think I am a thrower and use bamboo.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit English. The type of needles depends upon the yarn. I rarely break a needle.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I knit English, mainly wooden, and yes I've broken a couple of my interchangeable tips. But only the #6 Cubics, and I read that a few people had the same problem with the same tips, so I don't blame myself too much for the breaks.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I knit continental. Since I knit lace I like the wooden needles for lace weight slippery yarn. I have broken several size 1 & 2 needles at the join. It's because they're so small and the metal join stresses the wood. Knit Picks replaced them free of charge. But, they're expensive and I wouldn't purchase them from anyplace else because I don't have confidence they won't eventually break.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

English
All types
Both small sized wooden and plastic interchangable ones have broken at the join.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I knit English Style
Use straights
Metal or occasionally plastic
Crochet using metal or plastic
Have never broken a needle.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

None have actually broken in use, but I have felt like breaking some plastic neeedles in frustration. The older they are the more they are likely to bend or the tops fall off;and the stitches don't travel so easily when your hands get hot and sweaty in summer.


----------



## Juanita Peterson (Dec 30, 2013)

I have found out I knit "Norwegian" style. I use any thing
the right size, bamboo, steel. Just bought my first wooden
circular and also a square one. Haven't used them yet.
I use only circular or DP. Broke one DP by sitting on it but none with use. I found the plastic ones bent from the
warmth of my hand.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit continental and haven't broken a needle yet. I don't knit socks on those tiny needles however, so I don't know how that would go. I use wooden needles.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I knit English style with any available needle...bamboo, metal, plastic. I have many. The only ones that have broken were fixed circulars that broke at the join and these were new ones. The older ones never did this. I gave up on the interchangeable circulars as they came apart at the join constantly...and I used the key to tighten. I did break a plastic crochet hook though.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I still haven't figured out which way I knit - I move the yarn with my right hand and don't tuck either needle. I've broken plastic needles from overloading them with stitches - OLD plastic needles. Now I use plastic or wood or metal circulars for the most part, ditto on the DPNs. The only DPNs that have ever "broken" have been as the result of heavy usage by a canine. Not sure this helps you but there it is.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Continental knitter. Have used bamboo extensively. The dpn's all have a slight bow to them from usage but haven't broken one yet.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a continental knitter, I use all kinds of needles except nylon (which I don't like). I've never had a broken needle of any type or material.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I knit English, usually on metal, sometimes plastic and have not had any breakages, yet. :!: :!:


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

English, use all types, but mainly metal and wood. Have never broken a needle. Use only circulars (mainly interchangeavles) and ocassionally dps.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Knit- English
Prefer wood but occasionally use metal. Prefer circular.
Broke 1 #1 DPN


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm a continental knitter that uses both metal fixed circulars and bamboo needles. I've never had any break.


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


English, thrower, hold needle like a pencil.
I use a variety of needles, prefer metal but like bamboo for its grip while using dpns. I sharpen the ends with a penknife when they become dull.
I've broken every plastic needle I've ever used and deplore them. Wish I could find larger straight needles in metal, but haven't been able to so use circulars for larger projects.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

English, wooden/bamboo and none have broken.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> To give a straight answer ...
> I avoid such mishaps (warp/split/break/come apart) by using only metal and my circulars are fixed not interchangeable ones.


Ditto!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I knit most of the time English. 
I use wooden and metal , interchangeable most of the time.
Have broken one tip while knitting cables.


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

Continental....nary a break. I enjoy changing it up and use metals, bamboo, wooden, no plastic! Nan


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

Continental.
Addi interchangeable Bamboo
Clover Bamboo
Knitters Pride Dreamz wooden interchangeable.
None of my needles have broken. All are circular and have never come apart. Dreamz are my favorite for all types of wool.


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

I knit both styles, and use skacel metal needles for some things, the lace circular interchangeable a arew onderful, and fast, .. Love, love , love my lantern moons, great tips, they are rosewood, a lil pricey but worth it for the tip and finish of them, they made me like double points,.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

'I knit continental.
I HATE bamboo: always break usually at the wrong moment - rubbish needles
I use Addi click in metal - safe and sound.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I knit Continental
use wooden knitpick needles
never broke one... or have one fall apart or come apart on me


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

English circulars, either wood, cubics, or karbonz
I have broken a size 2 wood. Now I use only karbonz in the small sizes.


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

I knit English style. The only needles I've broken have been Knit pro acrylic and wood. When using DPNs and straight needles I favour bamboo, so far I haven't broken any of them.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

English
Bamboo/wood circulars
Never had one break


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I use metal circulars and had a lot of trouble with Addi Turbos coming apart. Would have to send them back for a replacement and wait on my project. Have gotten rid of all of them and use the inexpensive metal circulars. Never have any problem.


----------



## Grama Guinn (Sep 12, 2013)

I am in the middle of a Basket (5 st) baby blanket on circular US 11s metal that I have had for 35 years and the connection (molded on) started pulling the yarn. When I looked to see why I found it was almost worn into. I have another all Nylon that is great but doesn't slide as well. I do like the longer tips.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I guess it's English style, like Colin's with yarn in right hand.
Don't remember a needle ever breaking but I can sure melt a bamboo or plastic into weird shapes<G>. Only breakages have been on circular cords coming apart, not needles breaking. Only use wood and metal circs now.
Peg



Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Knit English style, though I "flick" with my right finger when knitting socks on DPNs. I have broken some older #2 (US) bamboo needles when carrying them around in my small sock project bag. I manage to warp most any of the smaller needles. I have some square Kollage #2 and I have warped them on the first pair of socks I knitted with them. I have found some of the shorter bamboo DPNs and love them.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit English. I use all the needles, and I have never broken one. I tend to knit loose.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit whatever style is "throwing," use wooden, bamboo and metal needles. The wooden ones have broken when I'm doing things like knitting three together, and the bamboo ones have broken when I sat on them or, as with the wooden ones, when I'm knitting many stitches together.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

same here



Jokim said:


> Continental.
> All styles and makes of needles.
> None have broken, so far.


----------



## grandmagin (Nov 21, 2013)

I knit continental,yes I have broken circular needles. I use mainly Chiaogoo needles lace points. Hope this helps.


----------



## SakuraMom (Mar 9, 2014)

I guess I'm an English knitter ...
I use a variety of needles, but mostly bamboo and wooden circulars ...
I am a heavy-handed, tight knitter and have yet to break a needle ...

But, while dog sitting the points to TWO needles were chomped on


----------



## SakuraMom (Mar 9, 2014)

Additionally, I have a set of well used metal US 10s that are seriously warped ... they look funky, but still work!


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I knit English on all types and have sat on a wooden needle and broken it. Lol!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I knit English and a thrower.I have knit for years. And the only needle that ever broke on me was a No.1 double point Rose wood right after I bought it. Broke at a notch in the wood and quite expensive to say. No replacement offered just said it was typical of rosewood to break. I have cubic Rosé wood for socks and use all the time and find them quite solid never broke one yet only problem can only use them on bright colors have to switch to Bamboo for dark colors.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

I knit continental, and use all types of needles, straight, circular, plastic, nylon, bamboo, metal, wood, whatever is handy. In 55 years of knitting I have never broken a needle.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I am a thrower. Use only interchangeables (Boyle)or 4 needles. Have never had a needle break.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

The only needle I have broken was a wooden one I managed to slam in the car door.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I knit continental and use both metal and wood, interchangeable and fixed circular. I haven't broken a needle since I was a quite a bit younger with small children and was extremely tense while knitting (it was a chore then). I have learned to relax and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Do you knit Continental or English? English
Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles? Yes
Have they ever broken? No


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

knit the way I was taught by my late mom. so do not know what style I am. I really don't care. Or what way others knit. My daughter was rudely told not to long ago that she was holding her needle wrong. I use metal, circulars. No broken one. Do have a co-worker who only crochets and she had snapped in half two of the crystalline crochet hooks. When I finally saw how she holds her hook I understand why. Not sure what her style is called. Also understand why she had so much shoulder pain.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I look forward to the results of this survey!

I use and have always used fixed circular needles. Plastic Susan Bates from the '60's, metal and bamboo....whatever I find in the correct length and size. If I have a choice, the ones I choose depends on the type of yarn I will be using. I find addis can bee too slippery for me to use with some projects as I knit loosely and it takes effort for me to keep the yarn on the needles.

I knit English. I can knit the knit stitch continental so use that if my hands need a break from the flicking .

My needles have never broken while in use!! I am thankful!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I knit English for the most part. The only time I had needles break was when I used size 1, birch wood, making a sock and as someone else said, while I put too much stress trying to do ssk and k2 tog. More often than not, I believe needles break because of undo stress, which is a problem with tension and the knitter, not the needle itself.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I knit combination, use mostly wooden needles and have broken one by sitting on it. When I first learned to knit I used plastic needles and I bent the needle by holding it too hard.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I knit both English and continental as the mood strikes me or as needed.

Wooden needles preferred - any type of wooden.

I have been knitting for over 40 years and only had one needles break. It was an ebony wood one, and I dropped it into shag carpet from about 2 feet. Shattered!! very odd.


----------



## janeiowa (Jul 6, 2013)

English

wood, bamboo, metal

None have broken


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm an 'English' knitter and have snapped two Knit Pro wooden tips on separate occasions. But they were small - 3mm I think.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I knit both styles. Once I discovered [many yrs, ago] circular metal &/or plastic needles, I gave away all straight ones except the metal dbl. pointers. Broke one long straight plastic needle slamming the file drawer on it. ann


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

- Continental knitter 
- yes, I've used wooden/bamboo needles, although I have learned I prefer metal needles because they're slippier and pointier (knit lots of lace)
- only had one bamboo needle break, and that was a US1, but I attributed that to the fact it was such a small diameter (was knitting a pair of socks)


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

English and have never had a needle break. use bamboo, metal and karbonz


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I knit English and use wooden needles. Two pairs of Knit Pix needles have broken. I do have to say they cheerfully replaced them.


----------



## episcadoc (Apr 7, 2013)

I knit continental and use wooden or bamboo and have never had a break in the needles, but I use circular interchangeables and they are typically so short that it would be hard to break them. I have had the joining pieces fail on fixed circulars. I used to use metal but like the way the bamboo and wood hold the yarn. The older I get and the more complicated the pattern the slower I go, so I am not such a speed freak anymore.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I learned English, and continental but usually knit like a thrower - or fling and swing as I call it.

Have broken 1 plastic needle - 5 mm - because of the pressure I put on it and the weight of the afghan I had on it. 
Have slightly bent a couple of metal needles because I was gripping too hard - stressed out, and one of my metal circls came apart because it had too much weight on int probably or it just was faulty. Not sure.
Broke a nice rosewood needle because of a flaw in the needle. Sharpened the broken ends and now use them as shawl pins. 
Not bad record for 60 years of knitting.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I knit English, I use Knitpicks interchangeable needles-- laminated wood, and I have not had any breakage so far. I will say that I was taught to knit very loosely.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

English knitter. I prefer wooden needles. I used fixed circular. Never broken a needle in more than 50 years of knitting.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Is something wrong with me? In forty years of knitting I've never broken a needle!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

PS I knit Continental and English.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


Combined Contintental knitter.

Cheap bamboo needles from China (bought on ebay) broke regularly... tubular cable would come off, or break right behind the end of the needle. Probably caused by the fact that it was very hard to move stitches across that same size cable. Some arrived broken... one broke while I was using it...longitudinal crack that finally gave way.

ChaioGoo Bamboo US size 1 broke with a longitudinal crack.... those sizes are so thin...

Cubics wood...US size 2.5 Fixed needle snapped at the connection between wood and metal end and cable.

Karbonz Carbon fiber body with metal tip US size 1... tip loosened causing a gap just large enough to allow the yarn to slip into it completely.

I suppose almost anything can break. It really did not surprise me to have bamboo break, although it did disappoint me....even from a good company. The shape of the Cubics may be a factor with the breakage...company who sold it said that they do have a fair number of returns with that particular size (2.5..the smallest size)

I do not believe that any particular style of knitting is the cause of any of the breakages that I have had. 
I do believe that quality control is responsible, especially with the cheap bamboo needles from China.

Jane


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

English "thrower". I use whatever I have in the right size, lately Knit Picks interchangeable wooden needles. I have been knitting for over 50 years, still using the size 4 metal needles I learned on and don't remember ever breaking a needle. My joints seem to "give out" sooner than my needles, LOL!

I have to say, I have a relaxed grip on my needles. I learned to knit at age 9, and didn't realize it was supposed to be difficult. I tend to not worry too much about the process. If I don't always do it the way I'm supposed to, I just do it my way. :roll: :-D


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I knit continental with bamboo circular needles. I've had bad luck with interchangables coming apart, so don't use them. I've never had anyother breakage.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I knit both ways but mostly English. I love to try out all kinds of needles. My current favorites are knitters pride dreamz. Love 'em. Also like ChiaoGoo lace points. I've never broken any but I wore out the cables on my old Denise set. Those are the only interchangeable I've used.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I knit English style
I use Knit Picks Harmony Wood (Sun Kissed) interchangeable circular wooden needles, and love them
I have had one cable break and they replaced it free of charge and free of shipping


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I primarily knit English, but can do continental.

I use bamboo, aluminum, plastic, whatever needles.

Mostly, if they break, it is because the dog chewed on them, they were left where things could pile up on them and snap them, they were bent somehow (one time, it happened to some that were in a suitcase - a project I had taken along to work on - couldn't!)

I did have the joining piece break on a cable from my Denise set - I was working on a lot of stitches with a heavier yarn, and was about to change to a longer cord, but obviously didn't do it in time!

Additional comments: I did have some Lantern Moon needles break - There was a rosewood double point needle that broke in several places while I was trying to knit socks - one needle in the set broke three times; I glued it together twice, the third break I changed to other needles. (it didn't rebreak at the glued place, it was a new place each time). And I had an ebony circular - it came apart before ever being used - when I took it out of the package, the wood needle came out of the metal cuff holding it to the cord.... Very annoying, considering the premium price of the Lantern Moon needles.

Editing to add: Knitting style doesn't seem to be a factor for me, since the majority of my knitting needle breakage has occurred when the needles are not in use - with only two notable exceptions -- one was the weight of the project, the other was the poor quality of the needle.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> To give a straight answer ...
> I avoid such mishaps (warp/split/break/come apart) by using only metal and my circulars are fixed not interchangeable ones.


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit English style, using wood and bamboo needles only. The only needles I've ever had break were the dpns that a child sat on.

I think needle breakage has more to do with knitting tension than anything else.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

1. Continental
2. Use both aluminum and bamboo
3. So far, no broken needles (fingers crossed)


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> I am a thrower, is that English?
> I have only broken one plastic (casein) needle which was either Mama's or Granny's.
> I have the new Takumi interchangeables and they have become stripped so I don't know what to do about that.
> My daughter bought them for me so I don't have a receipt, I think it was from Amazon but it could have been Joann's. I am debating if it is the male or female part of the join.
> Any suggestions?


If it is a screw-on connection, there's a way to repair a stripped screw connection. Go to your local hardware store and/or ask a carpenter. There's also a plummers' or electricians' tape that they use to make connection more sealed. It's very thin and you can trim it to however you want. Check out what can be done with a carpenter or hardware store.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

The only needle I ever broke was plastic, I was about 12 (and did dumb kid things). My dad sharpened the point and although the needle was about 2/3 the length of the other, I continued to knit with it. I mostly made Barbie clothes at the time, so I didn't really need long ones. Did I mention I didn't realize I was 'poor' when I was a kid. ;D


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I knit mostly continental. I've had only one needle break (a bamboo DPN that was a 0, 00, or 000. Can't remember), but I was trying to break it. Very successful in my attempt, too!

I needed the piece of bamboo for a different type of project and a toothpick wouldn't do. 

Yarngrandma- it's male if it's the part that sticks into things. It's female if it's the hole. The thread can be in either place, depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

English. I have been knitting for 60 years, never broke a needle


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

English, use aluminum and bamboo and plastic needles.

Broke some plastic needles, 4mm, might be tension or weight of yarn too heavy for it , or me being a bit too much force, or the needles were poor quality ones, light and bendy in the first place. Broke like I was knitting on raw spaghetti !
Larger plastic needles are fine.


----------



## Grandmac23 (Nov 16, 2013)

Continental, all kinds of needles love bamboo. Never broken one except a plastic one when learning to knit as a child.


----------



## Sock-Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

English knitter, use all kind of needles. Just had a HiyaHiya circ. stainless point break.


----------



## Sock-Mom (Mar 6, 2014)

English knitter, use all kind of needles. Just had a HiyaHiya circ. stainless point break.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I have broken several wood needles including a size 0 Lantern Moon Ebony Sox Stix--$22.50 per set! (LYS would have replaced it had I kept the which of course I hadn't).

I knit continental style and USED TO knit very tightly. I've learned to loosen up since then--if only it were so easy to reduce other types of tension!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


Continental
wooden, bamboo, metal
the needle itself has never broken, but the cable to my fixed needles have broken (they were Chiaogoo fixed cable needles, two pair that have done that and I will not use that brand EVER again!!!)


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

continental and English depending on the project
use mostly circulars or dpns haven't much money so whatever I have in the right size.
I have broken one knitpicks layered laminate circular size 7 and one bamboo dpn size 1


----------



## shawlansockho (Jan 20, 2014)

I knit mainly Continental mostly with circs of all types wooden, bamboo, metal. I have had several bent metal needles but they were extra fine like 000 so no wonder. I have had broken wooden ones but mostly my fault sitting on them, plopping. them in a bag and something else on them. And


----------



## shawlansockho (Jan 20, 2014)

And most of my breaks were straight or double pointed wooden needles. Typically no problems with circs. Now i recently have had a set of bad interchangeables that separate where the wood fits into the metal base. Yes they are the knit picks Caspian but that ia a manufacturer defect not the way I knit.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I knit English. I mainly use bamboo needles and I have had quite a few mishaps - sometimes the plastic cord snapping, and sometimes the needle itself snapping. I find this happens with the cheap ones. The Clover bamboo needles are much more reliable and lovely and smooth to knit with.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Have used all sorts of needles over the years - I do all sorts of knitting and have never had a broken needle.

When I first started knitting I had very "tight" tension and bent a couple of needles - but never a break.

I am a thrower.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I throw--tried Continental knitting but did not enjoy it. I use different needles for different things--I love the Quicksilver/Aero-type needles that are gray and like teflon for lots of things because the yarn moves easily on them and I can knit more quickly and with more fluidity. I like bamboo for slippery yarns and for going on the plane. 

As far as the interchangeable needles, I have them but prefer to knit with just regular circulars. Recently I have gotten very excited about knitting on 12 and 9 inch circulars--they are so great for AG clothes and any time I can avoid knitting with 4 or five double pointed ones!!

I do love my toys!!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I knit both English and Continental - depending on the needle size and type of stitches. I use only fixed circulars but many of them have bamboo points. I have also used bamboo DPN. I've never had a needle break.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

I knit continental with wood, bamboo, stainless steel, and nickel-plated. I've never broken a needle but have bent the bamboo that I've used.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I knit English but have tried and tried to learn Continental as I know it's faster (I have mastered the knit - not the purl).

I have metal, plastic, bamboo, fixed and interchangeable - sizes 00 through 50 (all US). I use different needles different projects. My favorite dpn's are bamboo and metal (size preference). 

I've never broke a needle but have one pair of bamboo dpn's that have one warped needle ... not sure how ONE needle gets warped unless it's a manufacturing problem.

If I ever have to downsize I can't imagine how that decision process would go. These needles have accumulated over the past 50 years. When teaching children, I buy plastic needles for them so they don't get discouraged dropping stitches.

Good luck with the survey.


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

I knit English style but would love to learn Continental. I use a variety of needles. My favourites are beautiful colored wooden needles; they are a such pleasure to use. http://cdn.deramores.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img_0047_1_4.jpg I have never broken a needle (yet) but I have lost some!


----------



## kysheeplady (Jan 11, 2014)

I am an English knitter,
I use bamboo.
Yes, my chiaogoo needles have spit. But what I have found is that if the needle point is to severe, they will split.
But I can't/won't use a metal needle, they are just so cold and slippery.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English? English
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles? Yes, laminated birch circs, both fixed and interchangeable. Also square wood interchangeable circs.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am a flicker, similar to English thrower. When doing socks with wooden or plastic, I have bfoen them... so don't do that anymore. I have some nice wooeden ones and am a bit careful with them. I do not like plastic in any form... It snaps too easily or gets sat on or caught in the car door.... I have bent a few metal needles, the same mishaps... not so much the knitting. My wooded Harmony needles have been very good because of the nice hard finish, though I did break one.. operator error. Bamboo tips seem to be too soft and smush flat. I don't think it is my method of knitting, more my carting needles everyplace and not always being careful.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

, lost the response b 4 finished, but those are the vital anyway.whoops,.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I knit continental and very fast. Never use wooden needles...they slow me down. The Addi clicks are superb and never fail. If one is bending or breaking needles, they should really analyze their knitting technique....there is no need for that kind of grip and tension.


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

Thatbella said:


> I am a thrower.


What is a "thrower?"


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

English, metal, only ones that have broken are plastic ones although the dog chewed the size knob off of one of my metal needles.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I knit English style (flick), sometimes use bamboo and metal. For the past year I have almost exclusively used Denise Interchangeable needles for my projects. To date I have never broken a needle.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Thatbella said:


> Have used all sorts of needles over the years - I do all sorts of knitting and have never had a broken needle.
> 
> When I first started knitting I had very "tight" tension and bent a couple of needles - but never a break.
> 
> I am a thrower.


I can remember my mom's plastic needles slowly forming an almost 'C' shape. She was a thrower but taught me both methods. I don't think she knit enough to really relax...I have to watch that my sts are too loose! ann


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I knit Continental.

I use only circulars (fixed, not interchangeable), metal, bamboo, plastic, nylon.

I have never broken a needle. I have thrown some needles out if the join was not smooth.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Continental/combo style. 

Only use fixed circulars (have a ton of them) even on flat projects and have only bent a needle because someone knocked the whole caboodle out of my hands on the bus and trampled on it. (Teens horsing around, years ago.)


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

English style using wooden needles and never had any break.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Ann DeGray said:


> I knit Continental.
> 
> I use only circulars (fixed, not interchangeable), metal, bamboo, plastic, nylon.
> 
> I have never broken a needle. I have thrown some needles out if the join was not smooth.


In my mind that is the only way to fly......ann s


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

English knitting, mainly use metal needles my collection increases as I keep getting them given. I have just started to use bamboo needles but don't really have a preference. No broken needles as yet
xx


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Continental. I have every needle type imaginable. Use mostly metal interchangeable and have never broken a needle of any kind.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

English and once in a while continental. No broken needles.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

English and once in a while continental. No broken needles while knitting. Connecting them, yes.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

I have already answered. am surprised at the number of responses in such a short time. Shows the willingness to help others. The Denise needles are light and airy to use BUT sometimes have separated while using them


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

Continental. Bamboo tend to break or wrap on me. I told my husband that I am an aggressive knitter. I mostly use metal but have recently tried some birch ones that I like a lot.


----------



## bunny mom (Apr 25, 2012)

continental---several broken plastic hooks due to traveling or hasty packing accidents. have several broken wooden needles, but those were stepped on or sat on. Very easy to do on small diameters.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

How timely is your survey! Just this morning I had a needle break for the first time in close to 50 years of knitting. It was from my new cubics interchangeable set which is wood. It just snapped right at the join as I was attempting to knit into the back of a knit stitch. I was knitting continental style at the time but I do knit with both methods. I do like the Cubics needles-they are light and have great balance. Hope I can replace it!


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Continental.
Aluminum straights and circulars.
Never broken a needle.
Linda


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

English

Bamboo only, even fixed circulars

Never broken any


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I knit continental style. I have broken a couple of bamboo needles. Some of my metal needles are rather bent. I use straight and circular, also fixed and interchangeable.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for this survey. I always learn so much on this forum.
English; metal and bamboo;and fixed circulars. (after one bad experience with interchangeable needle separating from the cord
will not use interchangeables again)

So love AmyKnits suggestion for 9 inch circulars. I don't knit socks, but find them great for knitting mittens.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops, I meant 12 inch circulars.....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I knit English. I use wooden and bamboo needles. The only time I've ever had one break was when I stepped on it accidentally. Ooops!

Hazel


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I use mostly bamboo knitting needles, straight, circular,double pointed and have never had any of them break. Once upon a time one of my cats nibbled on one of my straight needles (a large size) but my husband fixed it.Sometimes the smaller ones warp but it doesn't hurt the knitting of them!!!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

And I forgot to add, I am a "thrower"


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

English.
Metal, bamboo,etc., etc.

Wood/bamboo break but only when I sit on them! Ouch!

Keep on knitting!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

English
Bamboo
NO!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit both ways I use mostly wooden or bamboo,except my addi interchangeables. I've only broken one one needle a size one bamboo DPN.
I do however have many cat tooth marked wooden an bamboo needles. I keep an Emory board in my little box by my chair for quick fixes.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

The only one I ever broke was plastic...doing mittens on four needles. Never bought any more plastic ones!! HUGS...GG


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

The closest thing to a knitting needle that I've ever broken was a plastic crochet hook. It "gave" right in the middle of a stitch. Still not sure why.


----------



## Luckyloops (Feb 16, 2014)

I knit continental with either bamboo DPNs or metal circulars. I have broken 2 bamboo DPNs while making socks.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


English.
Bamboo mostly, but use metal and plastic as well.
Not yet, unless the puppies get to them!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I knit English for over 50 years, I've bent some metal and plastic needles but never broken wooden or bamboo. 

My favorite substance is baleen, the whale baleen, not the white plastic Balean which came after the laws against whaling were generally accepted. I did break a baleen needle when I was a teen. Nothing since.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have sat on plastic ones when that was the kind used no longer have them use the metal ones no issues with them am older and wiser so when i lay things down its on a table not the chair or couch .


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Knit English
Use all kinds of needles
In over 50 years of knitting I have only broken a needle once, a cheap fixed circular that came apart at the join.


----------



## estherger (Feb 3, 2014)

I knit continental, use metal needles, mostly circulars and none have broken


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

I am mostly continental but also english knit. I use circular fixed-clover Takimi (only kind available locally other than Boye) also Addi Classic Ibterchangeables
-no problems with either


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


1. I knit English

2. I used bamboo in the past because I don't like aluminum at all. However, I now use either Blue Sky Alpaca's Rosewood or Addi's (which are nickle plated brass).

3. The bamboo broke and bent lots. I wasted money buying the sets over and over until I discovered the Rosewood dpns. I've only had one Rosewood break and it was replaced at no cost. Addi's don't break or bend AND they have never come apart at the connection of the metal with the cord.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I figured out I'm a Combined Continental knitter. Use metal needles and years ago bent a plastic needle but never broke one.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

I learned to knit from an old booklet published in the late 30's. I hold both needles in a pen/pencil type of way, plus I "throw" my yarn.
I break plastic needles that are under size 10.5.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Knit both ways,English and,continental,use Addi Turbos ,yes I broke a DPN bamboo needle I sat on it.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English? English
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?usually metal
> ...


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I knit English until about 3 1/2 years ago when I taught myself to knit Continental. My needles are a collection of fixed circulars, mostly Susan Bates plastic/nylon (over 20 years old), metal and a few bamboo, however I rarely use the bsamboo. The only damage to any of them was when a puppy chewed one. No breakage so far.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I am a thrower AND a very tight knitter. I have broken both wooden, and plastic needles. But I know it is my tightness that is the cause. I just can't stop myself from knitting on the tips of the needles. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

English style
Lots of different types of needles
None have ever broken


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Emve said:


> I have already answered. am surprised at the number of responses in such a short time. Shows the willingness to help others. The Denise needles are light and airy to use BUT sometimes have separated while using them


That's my experience with the larger sizes only. My set is ancient and never used much until recently so I thought perhaps that was the reason?


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Continental
All styles of needles.
One broke when I sat on it.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I just wondered what you are going to do with all this information , or has someone already asked this question ?


----------



## spiper41 (Oct 20, 2011)

English style. I use metal, wood and bamboo and have never broken a needle.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

1. English

2. Replacing all needles with bamboo circular.

3. Never have had a needle break in 60 yrs of knitting.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

1. English

2. Replacing all my needles with bamboo circular. 

3. Never had a needle break in 60 yrs of knitting!


----------



## Irish Red (Mar 9, 2014)

English and Continental
All types of needles, but by far prefer Addi interchangeables
Have broken all types


----------



## nanantoo (Aug 23, 2012)

English - flicker
Have all types of needles but do not care for wooden or acrylic ones
Only needle I have broken was a plastic needle that I intentionally broke.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am a thrower... only needle I ever broke was because my husband closed the car door to fast  It was metal one by the way.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I feel the same way. After checking the responses, it sounds like the wooden needles, especially, are very fragile. I would be afraid to buy them.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

barb knits said:


> I knit English but have tried and tried to learn Continental as I know it's faster (I have mastered the knit - not the purl).
> 
> I have metal, plastic, bamboo, fixed and interchangeable - sizes 00 through 50 (all US). I use different needles different projects. My favorite dpn's are bamboo and metal (size preference).
> 
> ...


Regarding your comment about knitting English or Continental, years back I met someone who knitted the English method. I am a Continental knitter. She insisted her method was faster so we did a test. We both cast on the same number of stitches (40) and knitted using our own method. Turns out we finished the row at the same time.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

crochetknit Deb said:


> I learned to knit from an old booklet published in the late 30's. I hold both needles in a pen/pencil type of way, plus I "throw" my yarn.
> I break plastic needles that are under size 10.5.


Save your booklet! It is a part of history! I am sure it is very interesting as to what was written back then.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit both English and Continental.
Use meta, plastic and bamboo needles.I also use interchangable needles.
Have broken many plastic ones over the years as they tend to deteriorate over time. Only ever broke a bamboo crochet hook due to too much stress on the actual hook.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I throw when I knit, is that continential?  Never broken any but got a long metal 2 caught in the steering wheel once. DH straightened it, sorta. I have a couple interchangeable points with stripped threads.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> I just wondered what you are going to do with all this information , or has someone already asked this question ?


I'm curious also. Could this be yarn companies making a survey to find out what kind of knitting needles are used most?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Continental.
> All styles and makes of needles.
> None have broken, so far.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Revan


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Sometimes I'm a flicker and sometimes I'm a thrower. I mostly use circular needles and some have wooden tips and some are metal. I use dpn's for baby caps and other small items and they are all wooden(home made) or bamboo. The only needle I ever had break was a very old plastic needle that was pretty warped.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> I just wondered what you are going to do with all this information , or has someone already asked this question ?


I figured I'd wait until this thread quiets down and then count up the results and post them. Nothing really, just curious.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

hope I asm not repeating here,
I don't know what method I knit in,

breaking some needles the past few yrs, are very old over 50 yrs a,d the plastic or similasr type populsr theen.Are brittle now.
Am learningh here the bent ones were from warm hands and tension, new to meeeeeee.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Continental. Use every size and type known to mankind. Knit contantly. Never had a needle break.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a thrower (English style) and although I now usually use metal needles, I have used acrylic, nylon, and bamboo. At one point I used bamboo frequently. I've never (yet) broken a needle.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I use the flicking method of knitting. My needles are a mix of metal, wood and plastic. I have not broken a needle, but I do bend them and often turn the metal ones different colors as it reacts with my body chemistry.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/205054589256139514/


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Knitsue said:


> I use mainly aluminum sometimes plastic - whatever is handy and the right size. I knit English style and once broke a plastic needle


Ditto


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

jannetie said:


> English, thrower, hold needle like a pencil.
> I use a variety of needles, prefer metal but like bamboo for its grip while using dpns. I sharpen the ends with a penknife when they become dull.
> I've broken every plastic needle I've ever used and deplore them. Wish I could find larger straight needles in metal, but haven't been able to so use circulars for larger projects.


I'm actually a 'flicker', but I just learned that term in the past year. Holding the needle like a pencil makes it much easier. I learned it from an English friend more than 40 years ago.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> :?: Have they ever broken?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ros Tyler (Jan 2, 2014)

English - metal needles only - no longer than are absolutely necessary for the item being knitted. Found the bowing with plastic and bamboo very annoying!


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

I usually knit English, have used various types of needles, and have never broken any. However, while using bamboo needles and doing two-handed knitting, I have ended up with some very bowed needles.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I knit English style and have never broken a needle! However I do have some interestingly shaped plastic ones!
> 
> These days I use metal straights and DPNs and fixed circs.


Ha! Aren't those interestingly shaped needles aggravating? I can't stand to use bent needles, but consider it sinful to throw them away!


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I knit both styles, predominantly English style, flicking the yarn.

I have used wooden, bamboo, plastic, aluminum, carbon fiber, other metals, both round and square. I have used straight needles and dpns, but have mainly used fixed and interchangeable circulars in the last two years.

I have had fixed bamboo circulars come apart where the cable joined the connector, and broke a 9 inch bamboo circular while knitting socks. I haven't used wooden circulars since while knitting socks.


----------



## Ginger3139 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am a thrower.
I use all kinds of needles including my great grandmother's old circulars (like Addi's but very old and invlexible), but love bamboo circulars and ChiaoGoo curculars.
I have several aluminum needles that are bent due to my body heat (I've been told), but have never broken a needle in 29 years.


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

I knit both English and Continental, but most often English. I always use circular, metal needles and have broken 2 of them (Chiagoo, and the Addi´s are looking worn), at the cable attachment to the needle. I think it is because of how it hits in the palm of my right hand, using either knitting style, causing the cable to wear.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a Continental knitter.
I have used wooden and bamboo needles.
They have never broken.

I prefer Addi Turbo needles but can only afford to buy one set at a time as needed.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I knit both ways and I use bamboo needles most of the time. I have a few square metal but prefer bamboo. Have never broken one but have had cables come undone on circulars.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English? Both. When hands get tired from one, I switch to the other...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems a lot of us have sat on a plastic ndl at one time or another. Hope no one was hurt!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I knit German Continental
Use all kinds of needles. Depends on the yarn I'm using
Broke an old Plastic needle. I think they go bad after 50 yrs. 
Using bamboo and circular needles more and more. But love my needles that look like a Teflon finish on simple go fast items. I think I got them in the 70's or 80's


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If you sit on a wooden ndl, it will probably break whether you knit fast or slow, Sockit......


sockit2me said:


> I knit continental and very fast. Never use wooden needles...they slow me down. The Addi clicks are superb and never fail. If one is bending or breaking needles, they should really analyze their knitting technique....there is no need for that kind of grip and tension.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Regarding your comment about knitting English or Continental, years back I met someone who knitted the English method. I am a Continental knitter. She insisted her method was faster so we did a test. We both cast on the same number of stitches (40) and knitted using our own method. Turns out we finished the row at the same time.


I guess I'm a "flicker" as I really don't throw........I can knit very fast and would probably end up somewhere between you and your friend)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I use the flicking method of knitting. My needles are a mix of metal, wood and plastic. I have not broken a needle, but I do bend them and often turn the metal ones different colors as it reacts with my body chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a flicker too!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit continental.wooden needles are my preference an can't remember one breaking while knitting, although I did step on one and it broke.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

English
Bamboo, Steel, Metal and Aluminum
No broken needles, did have the cord on a set of bamboo needles rip on both sides recently.


----------



## mydebtwaspaid (Sep 6, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> If you sit on a wooden ndl, it will probably break whether you knit fast or slow, Sockit......


I stepped on a bamboo sz 2 (US) dp ndl once, drove it about 1" into the heel of my foot and the needle didn't break! Very painful.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

mydebtwaspaid said:


> I stepped on a bamboo sz 2 (US) dp ndl once, drove it about 1" into the heel of my foot and the needle didn't break! Very painful.


ouch!!! ann


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit American. I did try bamboo for some lace and they were size 00 and they broke right off. They were circs.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

what is American knitting?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> what is American knitting?


According to a Google search...American Knitting and English knitting are the same thing.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> According to a Google search...American Knitting and English knitting are the same thing.


Google also says:
German & Continental are the same: yarn in the left hand.
American & English: yarn in the right hand. ann


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

I knit English style.
So far, have only used steel, aluminum and plastic needles.
None broken, but my steel needles are a wee bit bent!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank You. I had never heard of American knitting before. I thought that was what it was but one never knows. Thanks again.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


1. I knit English
2. I use and have plastic, metal, coated metal and some wooden ones.
3. Long time ago, I use to snap plastic needles until I adjusted my tension. But no breakage since then.


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

I knit both english and continental
Have used bamboo on both. 
No brake so far. 
Might consider whether a tight/loose knitter and what brand ? Of needles?


----------



## lindalu66 (Nov 28, 2012)

English
Bamboo
They have not broken


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Found out during her "chewing" stage, my dog really liked to separate my circular needles into two. :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I havecknit German & American for 60 yrs.
Have used everthing but bamboo.
No breackage. ann


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Anybody else want to add to the statistics? If so, please do.

thanks


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I knit Continental. 
I have used Knit Picks fixed wooden circulars that have broken. The first time the needle came apart. It was replaced promptly. Second time was my fault. I also have a set of bamboo circular needles. None have broken, but the tubing does often pull of the needle. I have gone to Addi fixed turbos size 0, 1, 2 & 3. One of the needles has a slight bend and the cable is wonky but still usable.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

The only needle that actually "broke" was because I sat on it!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I knit English and either use Addi turbos or Clover bamboos.. I'm still using the same bamboos I bought this month in 2007 when I started my first knitting project.. I've never had a single one break. I knit primarily with circs or DPN's.. 

The only set of needles I've broken were a set of birch size 2 DPN's with a partially finished sock on.. I shoved my laptop into my knitting bag and heard the wood snapping.. :-(


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've been wondering if there is any connection between Knitting Style and Needle Breakage. Let's find out.
> 
> :?: Do you knit Continental or English?
> :?: Do you use wooden or bamboo, etc needles?
> ...


I knit English and for many years used a set of red plastic dpn's to knit mittens for my children. I would guesstimate they were 40 - 45 years old when one broke. I felt really bad about it, mentioned to a knitter friend and the next day she gave me a needle that exactly matched mine. I was mid-sock when another needle broke a few days later and there's no way of telling whether it was hers or another of mine.

Too bad at the time, but I don't care because now I knit only on circs and am learning a lot of techniques new to me.

I bought some bamboo circs a few months ago, hated the splintered wood feeling and the huge tubes that connected them, so I gave them away. However, I have size 8 straights I've used for a couple scarves and I really like them.

For my metal tip circs, I like both KnitPicks and Hiya Hiya.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> What do you knit with the 00000's? I'm knitting socks with the 0000, and at 12 stitches per inch, I think I've hit my limit.


I have a set 00000's that I bought in case I ever have the urge to knit sewing thread. Also forthe amusement of having them,


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Juanita Peterson said:


> I have found out I knit "Norwegian" style. I use any thing
> the right size, bamboo, steel. Just bought my first wooden
> circular and also a square one. Haven't used them yet.
> I use only circular or DP. Broke one DP by sitting on it but none with use. I found the plastic ones bent from the
> warmth of my hand.


What is Norwegian style knitting?


----------

